# [SOLVED] sound device is not working in win xp professional



## poonam (Jul 10, 2008)

sound is not coming from my speaker in windows xp professional and volume control option is not there and when i go into audio device in the control panel it shows no device but it is working in widows 98. my sound card is in built with the mother borad. my mother board is intel(r) desktop borad CA810E and i don't have it's cd. i don't know what to do.please help me out.and also tell me some link from where i should down load all the drivers of my motherboard.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*

see what chip you have,this should list it
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------



## poonam (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*



dai said:


> see what chip you have,this should list it
> http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


thanks for ur help. this the details i got after running the setup of pc wizard 2008. now plz tell me what to do next

Mainboard : Intel CA810E
Chipset : Intel i810E
Processor : Intel Pentium III EB @ 800 MHz
Physical Memory : 256 MB (2 )
Video Card : Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
Hard Disk : ST340014A (40 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N
Monitor Type : LG Electronics FLATRON 775FT - 15 inches
Network Card : Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co Ltd Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co Ltd
Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX : Version 9.0c (November 2006)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*

try this one
http://www.download.com/Realtek-AC-...98-Me-2000-XP-2003-/3000-2120_4-10238712.html
this is the last one on the intel site stops at win 2000
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/T8C...=&strOSs=19&OSFullName=Windows* 2000&lang=eng


----------



## jaimindas (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*

can you get me one as i said in my post 20.00$ via paypal or mail. 
COMPUTER INFO 


Mainboard :	Asus Grafito
Chipset :	Intel i915GL
Processor :	Intel Celeron D 336J @ 2800 MHz
Physical Memory :	512 MB (2 x 256 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/GL, 82910GL Integrated Graphics Device
Hard Disk :	WDC (40 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	SONY DVD RW DRU-800A
CD-Rom Drive :	TSSTcorp CD-R/RW TS-H292C
Network Card :	PCI1510 PC Card CardBus Controller 802.11b+ 22Mbps Wireless Adapter
Network Card :	Intel Corporation 82562EZ PRO/100 Ethernet Controller
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c


----------



## poonam (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*



dai said:


> try this one
> http://www.download.com/Realtek-AC-...98-Me-2000-XP-2003-/3000-2120_4-10238712.html
> this is the last one on the intel site stops at win 2000
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/T8C...=&strOSs=19&OSFullName=Windows* 2000&lang=eng


i have downloaded these drivers but now what to do please help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*

install the first one and check if it is working


----------



## poonam (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*



dai said:


> install the first one and check if it is working


i have first downloaded it in my c drvie and when i tried to run that exe all the files are extracted in the same drive and nothing has happen after that and i don't think it has been installed. still there is no sound coming from speaker in windows xp professional.plz help me how to install it now
can there be any problem with my operating system?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*

check it in the device manager


----------



## poonam (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*



dai said:


> check it in the device manager


thanks for your help my sound system is working now.
but i want to ask you one more thing and that is my pc is connected in a local area network but now my pc has so much viruses and it's speed is also down and plz tell me with is best anti virus for my pc bcoz it is connected to lan so i don't know which is the best and i think my os is also corrupted but i don't want to format the system. plz help what to do and in which section of techsupportforum i should look for help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*

i use avg

run
sfc /scannow


----------



## poonam (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*



dai said:


> i use avg
> 
> run
> sfc /scannow


i want to ask u one more thing. i format my friend's laptop and then install the windos xp professional but again i have sound problem. she has hcl laptop. please guide me.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound device is not working in win xp professional*

Please start a new thread.


----------

